# Looking for a used 4x4



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi!! Driving around in Egypt has turned more challenging lately. I would like to sell my small two years old car (Spark Chev) and buy a bigger used 4x4 car.... any suggestions?
Thank you!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Used cars in Egypt = A really bad idea, that's all I can say!

Good luck!


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

...it probably depends on who was the previous owner... plus....new cars are expensive and become old very quickly in Egypt !


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

RPC said:


> ...it probably depends on who was the previous owner... plus....new cars are expensive and become old very quickly in Egypt !


Yes he's right, sorry to say Evan foreigners put there wrecks back together, and sell them on, no such thing as a write off here.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

RPC said:


> ...it probably depends on who was the previous owner... plus....new cars are expensive and become old very quickly in Egypt !


If you did manage to find a vehicle that belongs to a HUMAN in Egypt you'd be a very luck guy/girl!

And you'd need to pay TOO much for a used car that's not a complete mess in here, so it will be expensive as well.........

Like I said earlier, it was all I could say, it still is, but it's up to you to decide of course 

Best of luck! You're gonna definitely need it!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

RPC said:


> ...it probably depends on who was the previous owner... plus....new cars are expensive and become old very quickly in Egypt !


Go to a dealer, should be plenty of bargains around these days, not a good idea to buy private , not unless you know them personally and it was a car they bought new.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

I already went back to the Chev dealer that sold my car 2 years ago and asking him if he would buy my cat back so that I would buy a new one from him ... he said he only dealt with new cars ...(wonder way )) ... will look for other bigger dealers that might have that option and Thank you for your advise!


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

RPC said:


> I already went back to the Chev dealer that sold my car 2 years ago and asking him if he would buy my cat back so that I would buy a new one from him ... he said he only dealt with new cars ...(wonder way )) ... will look for other bigger dealers that might have that option and Thank you for your advise!


Maybe you could sell yours privately and buy new from dealer, to be honest I think I did that, with both mine.
Bat


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> I already went back to the Chev dealer that sold my car 2 years ago and asking him if he would buy my cat back so that I would buy a new one from him ... he said he only dealt with new cars ...(wonder way )) ... will look for other bigger dealers that might have that option and Thank you for your advise!


You are better selling off privately.
Maybe to another expat?
I'm sure expats will be happier buying a second hand car from other expats as they are likely to have a clutch and brakes left.....

I will have the same problem soon, need to get a car. My partner drives me around when we go out but when i am on my own i have to rely on the reliable taxis of Cairo 
I love those meters.....


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

.... well... let me you know if you need one soon ... !!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

i'm buying new.
second hand cars are a no go for me, here in egypt and anywhere for that matter.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

RPC - My advice is to listen to their advice 

You can advertise your car online, perhaps in local papers (think that's been mentioned before that they do that in Cairo) and stick a for sale sign in the window, you're much better off selling privately. But avoid buying privately. Not only do you not know the history but I find that the high price of used cars doesn't make it any more affordable to buy used, especially considering all the perks you're losing out on, i.e. getting a car you know has not been crashed and getting a warranty.


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Tks !


----------

